# Fun HS Scenic Strike Time Lapse



## Chris Chapman (Nov 30, 2009)

Go here:

The Arts

..and scroll down to the video at the bottom of the page. Fun Time Lapse of the scenic strike for our last show. Quicktime required. Hour and a half of work in 38 seconds.


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 30, 2009)

Neat! You guys are very organized! Our strikes in HS took like 3 days and generally involved stuff falling/ getting broken/ being torn apart by a frustrated head tech who couldn't remember how we put it together in the first place. Or the all time pest was finding out the new guy used epoxy instead or screws ;-).


----------



## Nikgwolf (Nov 30, 2009)

I love looking at these videos...Thanks for sharing!

Did you film it? Are you shooting with a still camera or a video camera? I'm always curious how people achieve the time-lapse effect.

Nik


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (Nov 30, 2009)

Nikgwolf said:


> I love looking at these videos...Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Did you film it? Are you shooting with a still camera or a video camera? I'm always curious how people achieve the time-lapse effect.
> 
> Nik




I've seen both, but I find it easier to do with a video camera. Just take the footage, plop it into your favorite video editor and speed it up!

The video above is done with a still camera however.

-Evan


----------



## Chris Chapman (Nov 30, 2009)

Nikgwolf said:


> I love looking at these videos...Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Did you film it? Are you shooting with a still camera or a video camera? I'm always curious how people achieve the time-lapse effect.
> 
> Nik



We shot it with a still camera. Imported the images into iMovie with a tenth of a second per frame to get the result. Was very fast and easy to do.


----------



## Nikgwolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Chris Chapman said:


> We shot it with a still camera. Imported the images into iMovie with a tenth of a second per frame to get the result. Was very fast and easy to do.



Sorry, I guess my question is more "Does your camera have the capability to take a photo every ten seconds or do you have someone pushing the button manually?"

Thanks.


----------



## Pynspot (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool. It makes me feel good to know that other people take stuff apart generally the same way I do. I guess they're teaching us the right way to do things at school.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Dec 4, 2009)

Nikgwolf said:


> Sorry, I guess my question is more "Does your camera have the capability to take a photo every ten seconds or do you have someone pushing the button manually?"
> 
> Thanks.



Nope this was done by my House Manager taking pics every couple of seconds. There is a break in the middle where the battery died on her camera.

I liked this better than having to import an hour and a half of video and then time compressing it. It took me maybe 15 minutes to impot the pictures, make the video, put titles, and add music.

Oh, and after this great show which broke box office records for a non-musical, my next production has been cut by the school district. 
(grumble grumble mutiny mutiny...)


----------



## shiben (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually, we were considering doing this same thing in the opposite direction for our fall show, cool video.


----------



## DuckJordan (Dec 17, 2009)

lol, i wish we were that orginized. for instance our show we just completed tuesday the director decided it was too much work to take it down all the way so we are currently taking parts as we need them. we have two spaces available a small 126 seat stage/classroom which has the set in it. while we are setting up for our main stage performance of taming of the shrew.... not looking forward to that one... director likes live sound effects but fails to realize he is working with incompetent high school techs. so we will see how that goes. as for a time lapse that was awesome. if only we could do that with our sets.


----------

